
Carnegie Mellon AI won against four world’s best professional poker players - moon162612
http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/01/carnegie-mellon-artificial-intelligence.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2Fadvancednano+%28nextbigfuture%29
======
moon162612
Wondering if it can win in roulette in near future ;-)

~~~
grizzles
It might be possible with a Tango phone.

